# When people in your city think Carta Fata is "cool"...



## spoiledbroth (Oct 8, 2016)

Is it straight up time to just get the **** out of here? Like the city? Or potentially the industry as a whole?


Left the Japanese restaurant, issues with paycheques being paid up to 5 days late on multiple occasions, I don't put up with ******** like that. 

Now slinging hash, hating life. 

Watching the local culinary fb group and (fairly influential) people are legitimately talking today about how carta fata is "cool" and should make a comeback. ******* kill me. :eyebrow:

Just ranting. Nothing to see here, move along.


----------



## KCMande (Oct 8, 2016)

I don't even know what "Carta fata" is. Does that make me cool? 
I understand your stance though, I'm basically at the top of the food chain where I work and have been thinking a lot about moving on, I wouldn't mind slinging hash for a little bit, maybe make me fall back in love with the industry. Or at least change my perspective on a few things


----------



## panda (Oct 8, 2016)

and you cant even drink away your sorrows like the rest of us.

why do you even read culinary social media group? let alone give two sh*ts what they post. sounds like a group of losers if you ask me, you should unfollow that immediately. no idea *** carter mcfartsalot is.

late paycheck is unacceptable, there should be compensation for each day that it is late. 

at first i was like slinging hash, like selling weed? so i urbandictionaried it, never heard that phrase before. are you in the UK or something? (payche'ques, )


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Oct 8, 2016)

Isn't cartoccio considered a legit italian technique, or have I been misled by an anime recently discussed here, or am I misunderstanding what carta fata is?


----------



## spoiledbroth (Oct 8, 2016)

well carta fata is basically a luxury product to do what could be done with parchment paper, there's literally no reason to buy an expensive product like that to COOK food in a restaurant (maybe if you do take out baked goods or something, for nice presentation, but then presumably you dont need something heat resistant and therefore could save money buying something else). One dim bulb suggested using it instead of aluminium foil on all hotel pans....  Per foot carta fata is roughly 5x the cost of aluminium foil, so to make checking the contents of hotel pans while they cook easier (which ignores the realities of steam) you're going to spend 5x on a stupid consumable like aluminium foil? And they wonder why new places fold in the first year :razz: :wink:

I've just got a bug up my arse about the city the last few years. 

And to clarify I mean slinging the hash from the flat top to the plate haha. 

Posting from Canada


----------



## milkbaby (Oct 8, 2016)

I clicked on this thread to find out what carta fata is, and now I think anybody who likes that stuff has to be a mouthbreather... I only wish I had come up with that idea!

It's too bad a small group online can actually be too influential.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Oct 8, 2016)

Could think of some fringe uses... but I guess sous vide bags or glass-lidded cookware will very literally cover most of these


----------



## ecchef (Oct 9, 2016)

Carta Fata = Reynolds Oven Bags + $. :scratchhead:


----------



## joshsy81 (Oct 9, 2016)

ecchef said:


> Carta Fata = Reynolds Oven Bags + $. :scratchhead:



+1


----------



## spoiledbroth (Oct 9, 2016)

ecchef said:


> Carta Fata = Reynolds Oven Bags + $. :scratchhead:



yes it is as if they literally want to stuff fistfuls of legal tender into a standard oven bag and cook as you would...


except we have the funny plastic money up here now so it'd actually probably be spendable afterward. But hopefully you see the picture I'm painting. It's just more indicative of the local industry as a whole... there are only a few people really pushing the envelope and I mean one or two, the rest are all way behind the ball dicking around with stupid ideas like this, more concerned with weekend leisure, nightlife and what looks cool rather than making good food or making a name for yourself. :scared4:


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Oct 10, 2016)

I never even knew there was a food industry scene here in 'Peg city if you were to ask me to name off some half decent restaurants you'd get a deer in the headlights look. If I had to guess I'd say maybe 529 Wellington, perhaps a place or two in the Exchange District or Osborne Village (you can start laughing anytime spoiledbroth), I wish the Dandelion was still here (I think the chef went to the UofW). I once was at an awards luncheon at the fine dining cunliary college and was underwhelmed, but this was before they moved to the new campus, so maybe things have changed :dontknow:.

OT - I checked out the programming for the culinary college and have been tempted to go to an evening class just to see what it's about; they sell cheap knives at the campus store (knife skills anyone :evilgrin: ). The food studio is about 5min from my place so that's another option. 

Back on topic I'm surprised to even hear there's a local culinary group, but agree with panda, can't be a good influence, it sounds like you realize that too. To be honest, even I'm intrigued by the gig Godslayer has out in resort town Alberta. If I were a bit younger and didn't have to think about the pay cut, career change, mortgage, etc. I'd probably jump ship sounds like a good work-life balance and fun. Of course I say this seeing only the glittering generalities. I'd maybe PM him to get his take on things.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Oct 10, 2016)

Hmm sounds interesting. You must have at least been by deer+almond yet?

Also any of Scott bagshaws places are a safe bet. Also there is an isakaya opening by mts centre soon... Supposedly that chef is Japanese and very very high standards.

But yeah this city ... It is what it is. I don't mind it sometimes and there are some legit people around but for one reason or another I'd have to kill someone to get a job at these places.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Oct 10, 2016)

I go by deer & almond fairly often but haven't gone in will probably put on my to do list. Tbh it's a place that piqued my interest while driving by. I'm very picky about not only with what I eat, but how and with what it was prepared with accordingly I do most of my own cooking at home from scratch.

I'll have to look into the local scene a bit more, all the names of people and places you mentioned are new to me.

As for the city yea.


----------

